# Friend found Turbo kit for 240



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Now to me this kit looks like a waste since it doesn't come with injectors, ECU, or anything like that but I need some honest info on here. Tell me what I need to tell him. Thanks guys

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7949407459&category=33742


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

anything SS Autochrome is S*it. avoid it like the plague.


Greddy makes a turbo kit for the KA24. check it out.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

That's what I figured thanks man.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

if the turbo is new, it might just be worth it. Its only 725, and for a new turbo, manifold, BOV, and wastegate, as well as gaskets, its not too bad. The manifold looks pretty decent too, much better in terms of looks than the JGS that costs about 300-400 total (140 if you actually know how to weld) and the rest of the parts are worth that extra amount. Although, since it is SSAutoChrome, I would be definitely skeptical regarding the quality of the manifold (they tend to crack, purchase at your own risk.) Definitely ask some questions and be skeptical, but I guess its worth the money, especially if you got a welder on hand.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Vodka, no.

There's been a thread floating around of an SS Autochrome turbo that had the compressor housing SPLIT IN HALF.

ANYTHING from ss autochrome is CRAP. plain and simple. LET IT BE KNOWN!!


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

sweet jebus, I knew it wasn't the greatest, but I didn't know it was that bad.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

oh, believe me, OBX/SS Autochrome/Stone Racing reach new lows on almost a daily basis.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I'm simply amazed that these companies even stay in business. Oh well, their time will come, eventually, just like all the ones before it.


----------



## Vspec04 (Jun 26, 2004)

chimmike said:


> oh, believe me, OBX/SS Autochrome/Stone Racing reach new lows on almost a daily basis.


If there is one thing that most of us come to learn in life is that we get what we pay for. Go cheap and you get cheap, easy as that.


----------

